

Let's put on a show - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/05/lets-put-on-a-s.html

======
SwellJoe
Summary: Fake it till you make it.

But it's true. Great brands often do involve a great story. Southwest Airlines
is one of my favorites...I've read a couple of books about the company...crap
books, but still a great story and a great brand.

Apple Stores are little theaters where you can go to receive highly focused
advertising designed to make you feel good and well above average (for
example, the people who help you fix the stupid problems you have with your
Mac or iPod are "geniuses"...obviously, only a genius would know how to do the
stuff you can't figure out for yourself). Likewise Louis Vitton stores and
Mercedes dealerships. The luxury experience is now probably more important
than the actual goods being sold.

------
coglethorpe
I'd say Seth Godin puts on a better show than most people.

